# Need Experts Suggestion: Should Sell my Gtx 1070 Rig now and buy New 11 series Next month? Or keep current Rig, just add new..?



## Honey (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,
Iam getting difficulty to Decide.
I thought i should ask in my favourite forum, lots of old friends and experts there,

What should i do,
Im getting good offer,
Should i sell whole gtx 1070 Rig now and wait for new release,
Or keep current and add new when it get release,
Would difficulty be high when New Gpus will Arrive?
What will you do if you were at my position.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2018)

If you personally knew an industry insider, they could help with your decision. The problem is, the next Nvidia series may not be out next month. It's not technically been announced. Some rumours say it will be but then you are selling your rig on a rumour. And of course, once the next gen arrives, your current rig will be worth less.

So, can you go without your rig for an unknown period of time? Or would you rather keep it until you were sure? Personally, I never buy a new card until I know how it performs. I also wouldn't personally sell what I was currently using, hoping for a new release to appear.

So, if you need your PC, don't sell it now.
If you don't really need it and you have a good offer, sell it.
Just don't bet on a specific release date for the 1170 (or whatever).


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 16, 2018)

Honey said:


> Should i sell whole gtx 1070 Rig now and wait for new release,
> Or keep current and add new when it get release



Not sure what your dilemma is , to sell the card now or then ? Well if you were to maximize your profit naturally you would sell it now since when new video cards are released the price will drop for the previous generation.


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 16, 2018)

With nothing but rumours at this time, I would sit tight, and wait it out.  Your system specs show a decent rig that's not outdated at all.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 16, 2018)

In the probability that nvidia launch its new GPU next month (if it happens), your rig won't be a bottleneck at all.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 23, 2018)

Since this is the mining forum, I assume you are talking about a mining rig.  At this point, if you have reached payoff of your rig, I would sell it.  Even though no specs are known about the next series, there is a pretty good chance that you could always rebuy a 1070 rig if the next series aren't an improvement.  The 10 series prices will do nothing but go down.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> Since this is the mining forum, I assume you are talking about a mining rig.  At this point, if you have reached payoff of your rig, I would sell it.  Even though no specs are known about the next series, there is a pretty good chance that you could always rebuy a 1070 rig if the next series aren't an improvement.  The 10 series prices will do nothing but go down.



I agree with this.  Been contemplating selling my hardware, but keep teetering.  The lack of articles on our crypto-project from me as of late is partially because I can't decide if I should or shouldn't.  Honestly given present earnings, I should.  Maybe time to make that call.

But then I still enjoy it... gah.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just keep it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2018)

That'd be a rash decision. We don't know the date,specs and prices of new gpus. If 1170 matches 1080Ti,sells at $400 and launches in august/september you could. We don't know the relesease day though, and it might still be 2-3 months away. Then, you'll certainly see inflated prices at launch,shops like to milk the first batches of new gen cards, especially if they have been so awaited for.Performance is yet unknown too, it might only be somewhere around 1080, although perfromance is the only thing I'd for sure wager nvidia would not disappoint. If they have 1070ti DDR5 within a few fps of 1080, they'd not target 1080 as the performance of 1170 DDR6.


----------



## Jez :) (Jul 23, 2018)

Please don't listen to rumors.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2018)

What you save on your cards resale value you most likely lose on price inflation on launch. Its only a good idea if you have an older but still decent gpu lying around that you can use as temporary solution,and only when there are either confirmed dates or very good leaks.


----------



## Honey (Jul 23, 2018)

I think you guys are right, selling at cheap wont be good. I will hodl it for now.. dont know i should happy or sad ) (

Btw thank you all


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 23, 2018)

You're adorable. Don't hold your breath for new cards.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 23, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


>



Completely fabricated rumors have been going on for over 6 months, now.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2018)

Go cheaper and SLI it until 2020 and 7nm or 7nm+ cards.   Although, it would be safer if your P.S. was 750 or 850w.   That being said I have 2 Vega's & a Ryzen 1700 mining at about 525w  with 64GB,  NVMe 512GB and a couple of HDDs.   It will pull 700-750w in heavy bench marks, but your CPU and 2x1070s should be able to stay with 650w, if you don't OC much.

2nd hand 1070s are getting very inexpensive on ebay and RX 580s are bargain bin prices, due to the crypto price drops and anticipated new cards, which may be hard to get and higher priced initially.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 23, 2018)

Recommanding SLI is freaking rich. Had a good laugh with this one.

OP, you have a good card. Keep it and enjoy your gaming. Have a great week.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2018)

There's zero reason to SLI x70 cards these days. 

@gurustud did you actually watch the video ?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Recommanding SLI is freaking rich. Had a good laugh with this one.
> 
> OP, you have a good card. Keep it and enjoy your gaming. Have a great week.



Pretty sure he's mining


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 23, 2018)

The


R-T-B said:


> Pretty sure he's mining


Then I suggest buying another 1070 now instead of waiting.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 23, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> There's zero reason to SLI x70 cards these days.
> 
> @gurustud did you actually watch the video ?



Yes, and? That's like watching TV and believing what's on it. I never do that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't think anybody actually paid attention.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 23, 2018)

There's no answer that anyone could give you that could be based upon logical reasoning, because there is no data, at least no reliable data.  When the new cards release, prices will fluctuate .. might be a little... might be  a lot.  As fort he rest of the rig, depending on what you are doing with it, it can be hard to make an argument that a 2011 era Sandy Bridge needs updating.

As for SLI, it's my opinion that with no competition as yet surfacing from AMD, nVidia is intentionally nerfing SLI performance.   With the 9xx series, you could buy twin 970s for the same price os a 980.... on average, the 970s were 40% faster in TOUs game test suite.   So it was like 45 - 100% faster in 18 games versus 5 - 10% slower in the 3 games that didn't benefit from SLI.

With the 10xx series, we saw a extreme range of scaling depending on resolution.  At 2160p, it made sense..... at 1440p, it was only about 34% and at 1080p was in the high teens.  The only logical reason for this disparity is that nVidia makes more profit from a single x80 sale than 2 x70 sales.  So the only card that gets hurt by SLI'ing two1070s are the 1080 and 1080 Ti.  With no downside, AMD having nothing competitive at this level, they fulfill their legally obligated duty to their maximize stockholder profits.

So I expect we will only scaling above 50% for the near future ... except at 4k resolution where twin 1080 Tis is just "adequate"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 24, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> There's no answer that anyone could give you that could be based upon logical reasoning, because there is no data, at least no reliable data.  When the new cards release, prices will fluctuate .. might be a little... might be  a lot.  As fort he rest of the rig, depending on what you are doing with it, it can be hard to make an argument that a 2011 era Sandy Bridge needs updating.
> 
> As for SLI, it's my opinion that with no competition as yet surfacing from AMD, nVidia is intentionally nerfing SLI performance.   With the 9xx series, you could buy twin 970s for the same price os a 980.... on average, the 970s were 40% faster in TOUs game test suite.   So it was like 45 - 100% faster in 18 games versus 5 - 10% slower in the 3 games that didn't benefit from SLI.
> 
> ...



Well, if he is playing games at 1080p then why would he even look for something more powerful?  I'm currently running 2560x1440 @ 144hz  and waiting an ultra wide screens in the 38" range with around 120-144hz for that resolution SLI will probably work good unless Nvidia tanks SLI support for new games.  It really comes down to the games he plays and whether SLI works good in it...










I've ran SLI & Crossfire for years and YES, it is very game dependent, but in many games there is a good benefit, especially at higher resolutions and buying a new card for 1080p play is not a smart "play".


----------



## bogmali (Jul 24, 2018)

OP is this Mining related or you're just asking about upgrade in general? I see a few responses leaning the gaming route and without you giving specifics, this is bound to spiral into "the unknown". If this is about mining then it belongs here, if not I will have to move it to the appropriate sub forum


----------



## Honey (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry guys, I apologise, i forgot to mention, 
Yes im talking about mining.  i wanted to edit post and mention but im not able to edit my first post so.
Thank you, you guys so helpful. Gave me costly time.
I hope my gtx 1070 mining rig wont become crap after new releases.


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2018)

Need a crystal ball for this one... lots of unknown variables. Will the 11 series have significantly better mining performance? Will everybody be buying them? Will that, in turn, cause difficulty to rise once again, making mining less profitable for everyone else? Will 10 series cards have shit resell value? When exactly is the 11 series going to be out, anyway?

Personally I think it's a crap shoot right now. A 1070 barely makes a dollar at this point, and an 1170 probably isn't going to do that much better. Even if you can sell your cards now for half the cost of the new ones, you're still going to have some unknown amount of downtime waiting on the 11 series, and when you do get them, you're gonna be mining for a while just to make up the difference.


----------

